# Lawn Mowers



## FloRider (Sep 8, 2008)

What kind of gas/oil do you put in most standard lawn mowers?


----------



## Animal (Sep 9, 2008)

Use what the manufacturer recommends, otherwise just some 10w 30 or 10 w 40 will be fine. 
I have an old 1939 Oliver tractor that we use 10w40 in . Still runnin strong.


----------



## racsan (May 3, 2009)

i use mobil 1 synthetic 10w30 in the snapper push mower. pepsi (for me) with  the dille-mcguire.


----------



## siddle (May 31, 2011)

I use SAE 30 non-detergent oil.


----------

